# Amplificador de radio



## labuenaondaradio (Sep 22, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo por aqui y me gustaria que me ayudaran veran hace un par de años compre un amplificador de radio comercial que emite en el rango 88 - 108 mhz pero no se si funciona me pueden ayudar?


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2012)

labuenaondaradio dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo por aqui y me gustaria que me ayudaran veran hace un par de años compre un amplificador de radio comercial que emite en el rango 88 - 108 mhz pero no se si funciona me pueden ayudar?



Ya te hemos movido a la sección de radio, súbenos el diagrama del amplificador, fotos etc ... Y explicanos el por qué crees que no funciona bien.

Saludos.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Oct 4, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## tiago (Oct 4, 2012)

A ver, la foto sale muy borrosa y no se ve nada. ¿Puedes sacar una foto en la que se aprecien los componentes del amplificador?

Por otra parte,  ¿Que es lo que te hace sospechar que no funciona bien ..? ¿Como lo tienes conectado? Si no nos haces comentarios y eres un poco mas descriptivo no podemos ayudarte.

¿Ha funcionado en algún momento?

Saludos.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Oct 5, 2012)

[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

¿Que es lo que te hace sospechar que no funciona bien ..?
pues me hace sospechar que no funciona bien puesto que cuando solo tenia conectado el transmisor tenia mas alcance que cuando conectaba el amplificador

¿Como lo tienes conectado?
la energia la recoje de una fuente de alimentacion de pc arreglada para el amplificador despues va otro cable a la salida del transmisor y otro cable a la antena.


¿Ha funcionado en algún momento?
creo que nunca a funcionado.


----------



## tiago (Oct 5, 2012)

Tienes que:

Comprobar estacionarias a la salida del amplificador (*Imprescindible*), si están altas Hay que sustituir los condensadores de mica (Color rojo) que hay a la salida y sustituirlos por trimmer para poder ajustar

Mide la tensión que hay en bornes de la alimentación cuando está en marcha.

¿La antena la has comprado o la has hecho tú?  ...  ¿Que pone en la serigrafía del transistor?  .. ¿De cuantos watios es tu emisor?

Saludos.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Oct 5, 2012)

la antena la compre yo y el emisor es de 15v en cuanto al resto no se lo que dices 
no veo nada serigrafiado


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 5, 2012)

El montaje se ve muy desprolijo. Se nota que el pcb lo hicieron con fibra, lo que no es recomendable ya que la superficia a cubrir es mucha. Quedó muy rayado. Para el caso, hubiese sido mejor hacer las islas con un cuchillo, o ya que se prefirió hacer un ataque químico, una técnica rápida y muy prolija es usar cinta de papel para cubrir las partes que se quieren proteger.

Los condensadores de salida deben ser variables como dice tiago. Lo más interesante sería conocer que transistor estás usando ya que no se ve en las fotos. A partir de ahí podremos continuar, pero lo que sí te aseguro es que ese pcb lo tenes que descartar y hacer uno nuevo, que como te describo, es cosa fácil.


----------



## tiago (Oct 5, 2012)

¿Que es lo que pone en las letras que hay sobre el transistor. Yo puedo leer  2N (Creo)..... Y lo demas no lo entiendo.

Saludos.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Oct 6, 2012)

pone 2n6081106t


----------



## tiago (Oct 6, 2012)

labuenaondaradio dijo:


> pone 2n6081106t



OK. Y ¿Que potencia tiene tu transmisor? , o sea, cuanto le estás metiendo por la entrada  ¿15 Watios?

Saludos.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Oct 6, 2012)

potiencia tiene 30 w eso me dijeron cuando lo compre ya hecho. 12 watios te refieres corriente esto es un amplificador de señal de banda comercial fm.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 6, 2012)

Al 2n6081 no le deberías meter más de 4 watts a la entrada... alimentado con 12,5v debería entregar cerca de 30w.

En fin... creo que antes de manipular un transistor así deberías aclarar algunos conceptos... empezar desde el principio no estaría mal...

En verdad, no es por ofender, pero si no sabes siquiera distinguir potencia, corriente y tensión, estás lejos de llegar a buen puerto con esto. Además, antes de trabajar con un transistor como este deberías adquirir algo de experiencia con transmisores más elementales... buscá en el foro, hacete un ofv, agregale etapas, jugá, rompé, aprendé. Cuando comprendas como funcionan las cosas podrás pasar a un transistor caro como el que tenes ahí. Además, hace falta instrumental... al menos un wattimetro y una carga fantasma, y eso sólo para empezar.


----------



## tiago (Oct 6, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Al 2n6081 no le deberías meter más de 4 watts a la entrada... alimentado con 12,5v debería entregar cerca de 30w.
> 
> En fin... creo que antes de manipular un transistor así deberías aclarar algunos conceptos... empezar desde el principio no estaría mal...
> 
> En verdad, no es por ofender, pero si no sabes siquiera distinguir potencia, corriente y tensión, estás lejos de llegar a buen puerto con esto. Además, antes de trabajar con un transistor como este deberías adquirir algo de experiencia con transmisores más elementales... buscá en el foro, hacete un ofv, agregale etapas, jugá, rompé, aprendé. Cuando comprendas como funcionan las cosas podrás pasar a un transistor caro como el que tenes ahí. Además, hace falta instrumental... al menos un wattimetro y una carga fantasma, y eso sólo para empezar.



Así es, ni mas ni menos.
Pero bueno, yo lo que quiero es despejarme alguna duda. La principal es:

¿Cuanta potencia le estás metiendo al amplificador por la entrada? ... Dicho de otro modo: ¿Cuanta potencia en Watios entrega tu transmisor?  Si no lo tienes claro, dime el modelo de transmisor que tienes.

Saludos.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Oct 6, 2012)

el transmisor entrega 5W


----------



## tiago (Oct 6, 2012)

labuenaondaradio dijo:


> el transmisor entrega 5W


OK. Entonces lo siguiente sería medir estacionarias, e ir pensando en cambiar los condensadores de salida por trimmer ajustables. Si no, no podemos progresar.
¿Se calienta el transistor cuando lo conectas?

Saludos.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Oct 6, 2012)

si calienta bastante ahora que lo mencionas


----------



## tiago (Oct 6, 2012)

labuenaondaradio dijo:


> si calienta bastante ahora que lo mencionas



Entoces el transistor trabaja. Puede que sea simplemente una cuestón de impedancias. si el paso final no está ajustado, le retornará toda la potencia y como consecuencia el calentamiento excesivo.
hay quye sustituir los condensadores finales por dos trimmer de ajuste, pero te debes de proveer de un watímetro.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 6, 2012)

Hola, aca hay una opción para que puedas medir potencia fácil y economicamente: http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm

Sólo reemplazá las cuatro resistencias de 200 ohm por veinte resistencias de 1k por 2w cada una.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Oct 7, 2012)

lo que tengo es un medidor de corriente electrica que sirve para medir tambien v , los condensadores no se lo que son y los trimmer de ajuste menos.


----------



## tiago (Oct 8, 2012)

labuenaondaradio dijo:


> lo que tengo es un medidor de corriente electrica que sirve para medir tambien v , los condensadores no se lo que son y los trimmer de ajuste menos.



Te hace falta un Watimetro para RF, que se conecta a la salida de antena. Y los trimmer son condensadores variables. Necesitas a alguien que te ayude y que sepa un poco lo que hace, si no, no vamos a llegar a buen puerto. ¿Sabes soldar con estaño?

Saludos.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Oct 8, 2012)

me defiendo bastante


----------



## tiago (Oct 8, 2012)

Bueno, pues vé a una tienda de electrónica y compra un par de condensadores ajustables o trimmer, de una capacidad de 4 - 60pf.
Tienen ésta pinta:







Hazte con soldador y estaño, pero también con un medidor de estacionarias, que cubra la frecuencia de 88 - 108 (Te digo ya que los de 27 no valen) Tambien necesitas un latiguillo de cable coaxial 50 ohm. (RG58 servirá)

Si no lo tienes claro, vé a una tienda que tengan equipos de radioaficionado y que te asesoren sobre cómo medir reflejadas (Estacionarias) Pero tienes que tener claro éste concepto y el material que te digo para poner a punto el amplificador.

Saludos.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Oct 8, 2012)

tengo un medidor de estacionarias tambien tengo un soldador y estaño el equipo completo de soldar con estaño








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## tiago (Oct 8, 2012)

Vale, pues vé a por los trimmer y mira en que frecuencia trabaja tu medidor, ¿Tienes todo lo que hace falta para conectarlo?, incluido el latiguillo. ¿Sabes usarlo? ... Cuando lo tengas todo avisas.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 8, 2012)

Un detalle respecto a los trimers que uses en la salida...estos deberían ser de compresión, como los de la foto que te adjunto. Los otros más chicos simplemente de derriten.


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Antes de modificar nada yo en lo personal mediria potencia sobre una carga fantasma de 50 ohms, y de ahi partiria para ponerle la antena, sabiendo que potencia entrega sobre la carga fantasma va a saber cuanto va a tener con la antena y si el problema viene del lado del transmisor o del lado de antena, linea de transmision etc.
Eso que tiene ahi es un medidor de ROE no un watimetro (me parece, no llego a ver bien) y "me parece tambien" que no es para VHF.
Saludos!


----------



## tiago (Oct 8, 2012)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Un detalle respecto a los trimers que uses en la salida...estos deberían ser de compresión, como los de la foto que te adjunto. Los otros más chicos simplemente de derriten.



Si, para mas seguridad seria lo suyo. He visto estos trimmer para potencias similares, por eso se los he aconsejado, aunque los de compresión deben de ser los definitivos sin duda alguna.

Saludos.





fredd2 dijo:


> Antes de modificar nada yo en lo personal mediria potencia sobre una carga fantasma de 50 ohms, y de ahi partiria para ponerle la antena, sabiendo que potencia entrega sobre la carga fantasma va a saber cuanto va a tener con la antena y si el problema viene del lado del transmisor o del lado de antena, linea de transmision etc.
> Eso que tiene ahi es un medidor de ROE no un watimetro (me parece, no llego a ver bien) y "me parece tambien" que no es para VHF.
> Saludos!



Labuenaondaradio, no parece tener equipo adecuado, lo ideal es una carga fantasma, pero ya sabemos lo que eso acarrea, por lo que vamos a ver que se puede hacer con lo que tiene. Y ver que resultados obtenemos.


----------



## fredd2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Es cierto, no me di cuenta de eso, mi respueste venia por que el "cree" que anda mal, y en una de esas la antena es mal ajustada, la fuente se le queda corta u otro drama que no sea el ampli y en ves de mejorarlo colaboramos a romperlo  .
La carguita fantasma la puede hacer con resistencias metalfilm de 3w y con susterminales BIEN cortitas, es para un hobista, con que tenga un 1:1,5 o poco mas alta va a salir del paso.
Para saber la potencia del ampli, una zondita de rf y un tester digital le canta la "casi" justa.
Cuando se empieza a subir potencia en una estacion de radio es inevitable el tener algo de instrumental aunque sea casero, atras de la potencia vienen muchos mas dramas de que si uno pone 5w y no los podes resolver a ciegas lamentablemente.
Saludos


----------



## tiago (Oct 9, 2012)

OK *fredd2*.
Aquí en España, resistencias metalfilm no se encuentran en cualquier sitio, creo que ya nadie tiene de eso. El componente electrónico casi ha desaparecido, y el componente esprcial para RF, mejor lo compreas por internet o te vas a pasear por toda la ciudad para que se rian de tí, condensadores de presión sólo por internet, o como hago yo, los pido a RF Components, o a algún amigo que tengo en EEUU.

Po eso decia lo de la carga artificial. A mi ya me supone un problema buscar material sabiendo nadar en éstas aguas, o sea que a *labuenaondaradio*, le vá a suponer un problema mayúsculo.
A ver como le podemos ayudar teniendo en cuenta sus pocos recursos.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Oct 9, 2012)

Yo me hice carguitas de diferentes valores, más que nada para comprobar el roímetro y comprobar protecciones. Pero la que uso generalmente para ajustar transmisores es una compuesta por 20 resistencias de 1k en paralelo. No se de ningún tipo especial... eso sí... recuerdo que cuando las compré las pedí de 2w y por su tamaño podré decir que son de 1w... de cualquier manera, asumamos que puede trabajar con 40w sin problemas... la he usado hasta 100w por un par de minutos... cuando comienza a salir humo apagamos el equipo... dejamos enfriar y luego podemos encender nuevamente.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola despues de mucho tiempo me gustaria que pusieran fotos si no hes molestia.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tiago (Ene 6, 2013)

labuenaondaradio dijo:


> Hola despues de mucho tiempo me gustaria que pusieran fotos si no hes molestia.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.



A que fotos te refieres ..?

Saludos.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Ene 7, 2013)

practicamente de todo lo que se esta hablando aqui por que me estoy liando.


----------



## tiago (Ene 7, 2013)

Pero este post es para ofrecerte ayuda sobre el amplificador que no te funciona.
Sigue lo que se te ha comentado y plantea las dudas o dificultades que vayas encontrando

Saludos


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Ene 8, 2013)

bueno y una lista detallada de que me hace falta para comprar el material.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ene 8, 2013)

labuenaondaradio, sin ánimo de ofender, será mejor que ubiques en tu ciudad alguien que entienda lo que hace. Acabo de revisar todo el hilo, y sin un conocimiento mínimo de que es lo que se toca y por qué es difícil llegar a buen puerto. En verdad, si no sabes diferenciar entre corriente, potencia y tensión, dudo que tengas la capacidad de encontrar la falla y resolverla, sin mencionar que no contas con instrumental adecuado. Diferente a otras áreas de la electrónica, en radio trabajas con efectos debes comprender y asumir antes de tocar por coraje.

Insisto, no es por no querer ayudarte ya que todos acá tenemos la mejor buena onda y para eso estamos en este foro, pero si queres diagnosticar y resolver la falla de este lineal, te recomiendo que busques aprender electrónica desde lo más básico... y luego montes algunos de los proyectos propuestos en la sección radio, comenzando por el transmisor de fm que está destacado y luego experimentes aumentando potencia... tal vez pasar al verónica sea la mejor opción (a esa altura ya deberías haber adquirido suficiente experiencia)... y una vez comprendido el funcionamiento de todo lo anterior, no será problema poner en marcha y ajustar correctamente tu amplificador.


----------



## labuenaondaradio (Ene 8, 2013)

Ok vale pero yo insisto alguien me puede dejar una lista para poder realizar una carga fantasma?

y como que no tengo el material adecuado no entiendo?


----------



## tiago (Ene 8, 2013)

labuenaondaradio dijo:


> Ok vale pero yo insisto alguien me puede dejar una lista para poder realizar una carga fantasma?
> 
> y como que no tengo el material adecuado no entiendo?



No existe una lista para hacer una carga artificial. Sólo saber cómo hacerla.
Mira esta web

Saludos.


----------



## fredd2 (Ene 8, 2013)

Una pista, "dummy load" en google , unas sugerencias, si vas a usarlas en VHF terminales MUY cortos para las resistancias, no agrupar muchas resistencias.
De ser posible las resistencias le cortas los terminales a 1mm +- o limas los "culitos" y los soldas.
De todas maneras vas a necesitar algo impresindible como un medidor de ROE y en lo posible para VHF, no los de CB que si bien marcan aproximadamente, si no tenes mucha nocion de "cuanto te engañan o de que manera lo hace" vas a ir MUY mal.

Saludos


----------



## labuenaondaradio (May 31, 2013)

Hola chicos hace tiempo que no paso por aqui, que nesecito para hacer una carga fantasma?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 31, 2013)

!Hola Labuenaondaradio saludos cordiales ! en neste sitio aca ensina a armar la carga que necessitas : http://transmissordetv.wordpress.com/, mire en el canto direito: Produtos e serviços , logo abajo : "COMO MONTAR GARGA FETICIA 384W."
!fuerte abraço y buena suerte en tu desahollos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

